# Clam and Fish Chowder



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Clam and Fish Chowder

Ingredients 
1 can/bottle of Clam Juice
1 Fresh Clams
4 Potatoes Diced
1 Heavy Cream
1 Fresh Parsley Minced
1 Your Choice of Fish Fillets (Diced)
1 White Pepper Powder
1 Minced Garlic
2 Tbsp of Corn Starch (Thickener)

Recipe Instructions
In a big pot add all the ingredients except clams and fish. Cook for 8 minutes while continuing to stir. After add chopped clams and diced fish and cook for another 5 minutes.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

So 1 of what ,cup,Tbsp, #,oz ?????. It sounds good but can't do anything with it


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You gonna answer the man or not. WHAT ARE THE INGREEDS.


----------

